# What successful business cuts its rates 60% in one year?



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Q: Tell me, what business cuts its rates 60% in one year and expects it will stay operating?

A: None, unless they are operating solely off the hype and promises they made to their drivers a year ago.

Two more weeks of this charity work and I'm out.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> Q: Tell me, what business cuts its rates 60% in one year and expects it will stay operating?
> 
> A: None, unless they are operating solely off the hype and promises they made to their drivers a year ago.
> 
> Two more weeks of this charity work and I'm out.


Perfect timing for this post.

For the record, I turned my SideCar app on tonight on the way home. The highest multiplier you could select prior was 1.5x (but keep in mind their base rate is .75/mile in Chicago and Ubers is (or was).90/mile.

I was surprised to find we could now set the multiplier up to 2.0x ($1.50/mile) so I did. I got 3 rides within an hour then went home.

Point is, they are obviously more than willing to pay more for this door-to-door service.....and probably don't even notice the increased price.

Now, granted I had to put up with one cancellation that dropped his pinpoint on a street that was closed for a beer brawl festival and I told him to get lost (again), one high as a kite ***** for the second ride then 4 screaming/cackling hoes that don't yet realize they are way beyond sorority days...it was worth it!

This was a test. This was only a test. I don't need the rideshare money anymore and, again, was just on my way home with some time to kill.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I think the whole thing was bait and switch
Give tons of free rides
Pay drivers well in the beginning get them to commit
Build the pricing from ground up knit picking everything 
Perfectly evil plan


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Call it the "Gordon Gekko" business model.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

They were especially clever to lock in the people with the Santander loans. They don't even have a way out but will have to toil in misery for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

The Santander loans amount to indentured servitude, as buying the car and devaluing it tremendously right after the sale implies it will take years before the value of the car is ever higher than the loan value,


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Let's say you guys are right with this master plan. Now what? Uber's demand is now shot in the foot and they will now have to pay the piper. They can't go IPO because of all the law suits and liability. So where does this end exactly? What good does the plan do in the long term?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Even if they don't go IPO, they can sell & cash out. Some idiot will buy Über. Still leaves us drivers in a lurch. Best to find an escape plan ASAP.....


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

The plan isn't revenue at this point. It's to gain market share by undercutting everyone else. They're waging a price war until there's no one left to fight. 

Then they'll take all their data from all the markets and varying price points. They'll determine which price point generates the most fares and retains the most drivers and that's where it will settle. 

This is Uber beta. They'll tweak and crunch numbers for a while. It's a new industry with no historical data. Once they have that data you'll see a focused company with a clearer business model. Now how that will play out for us...


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

No one will buy this company with all the law suits pending... Plus a valuation would need an IPO in order to cash out.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> Q: Tell me, what business cuts its rates 60% in one year and expects it will stay operating?
> 
> A: None, unless they are operating solely off the hype and promises they made to their drivers a year ago.
> 
> Two more weeks of this charity work and I'm out.


I think you may be confusing Uber cutting our rates, and what Uber does to generate revenue. 
Uber is still taking 20%, and has increased it's cut to 30% in San Diego as a test market.

Uber generates its revenue from venture capitalists, and its % of our earnings. Uber is bringing in more and more drivers every day. The increase of drivers giving Uber its cut makes up for the rate drops in local markets.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> No one will buy this company with all the law suits pending... Plus a valuation would need an IPO in order to cash out.


Uber is not for sale, and will stay private for some time to come I suspect.

TK knows you can fool some of the people some of the time, and that is enough to make Uber worth 40-50 Billion dollars.

TK's personal wealth is 2.8 Billion making him the 250th wealthiest man in the U.S.

Uber upper management is making bank, and has no need to relinquish control to a Board of Directors by going public.

The venture capitalists that provide Uber with its growth capital are the real source of revenue for Uber.

Name one Fortune 500 company that does not have multiple law suits. Law suits are not an issue for Uber. The recent judgement for 300 million is just the cost of doing business for a 58 BILLION dollar company.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> The plan isn't revenue at this point. It's to gain market share by undercutting everyone else. They're waging a price war until there's no one left to fight.
> 
> Then they'll take all their data from all the markets and varying price points. They'll determine which price point generates the most fares and retains the most drivers and that's where it will settle.
> 
> This is Uber beta. They'll tweak and crunch numbers for a while. It's a new industry with no historical data. Once they have that data you'll see a focused company with a clearer business model. Now how that will play out for us...


I agree.
Look at AMZN.
Everyone and their dog bashed them for doing practically the very same to take over markets. They were never profitable and all income and some more was being reinvested back into the business to grow it even bigger.
The very first quarter Amazon announced profit was the most recent one. Just check what happened. Amazon is larger than WalMart in market valuation right now.

From this perspective, uber is definitely a winner. However, as a part time driver, I don't agree with many of the things it does when it comes to how it treats its drivers. Nevertheless, I strongly believe uber will be successful even with its bad ethics and primarily by destroying one competitor after another catering to the riders with almost free rides.

I might be wrong, but this is my humble opinion.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Even if Uber drops the ball, and disappears off the face of the Earth (unlikely). 
The TNC model is out there, and there is gold in them there hills. 

Several companies will eventually start honest TNCs and be successful. There is plenty of room for profit even if a TNC has to make drivers employees. 

The TNC rabbit is out of the hat. Someone less greedy that TK will make a good honest business out of it eventually.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I think you may be confusing Uber cutting our rates, and what Uber does to generate revenue.
> Uber is still taking 20%, and has increased it's cut to 30% in San Diego as a test market.
> 
> Uber generates its revenue from venture capitalists, and its % of our earnings. Uber is bringing in more and more drivers every day. The increase of drivers giving Uber its cut makes up for the rate drops in local markets.


It's not revenue it is debt. They are like a woman with huge fake **** that has a giant credit card. And going to shop at Saks fifth just blowing the money..


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Even if Uber drops the ball, and disappears off the face of the Earth (unlikely).
> The TNC model is out there, and there is gold in them there hills.
> 
> Several companies will eventually start honest TNCs and be successful. There is plenty of room for profit even if a TNC has to make drivers employees.
> ...


I disagree with some of your statement. As a current TNC owner, our costs are so high that we cannot afford to make drivers employees. I wish we could.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> No one will buy this company with all the law suits pending... Plus a valuation would need an IPO in order to cash out.


You don't need an IPO to sell a private company.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> No one will buy this company with all the law suits pending... Plus a valuation would need an IPO in order to cash out.





JaguaGirl said:


> You don't need an IPO to sell a private company.


The IPO is the brass ring. A private sale would be at a pittance of an IPO, therefore the equivalent of TravisK giving up or quitting. TravisK isn't a quitter. They'll take him out kicking and screaming first.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> The IPO is the brass ring. A private sale would be at a pittance of an IPO, therefore the equivalent of TravisK giving up or quitting. TravisK isn't a quitter. They'll take him out kicking and screaming first.


Tell that to the kids that sold snapchat..... Would not make him a quitter @ all. He doesn't care what others think. There are two ways out-IPO or sell. He's a winner either way.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Tell that to the kids that sold snapchat..... Would not make him a quitter @ all. He doesn't care what others think. There are two ways out-IPO or sell. He's a winner either way.


Uber private sale isn't worth as much as Uber IPO.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Uber private sale isn't worth as much as Uber IPO.


Depends on Travis' goal. It may not appear that way on the surface but businesses have their own calculation's of what's worth it. Hence-UberMath. He's not an idiot. He will consider all options. Including pimping us for as long as we're willing to be pimped to further his goal.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Isn't Uber operating at a loss of like 800 million dollars. Who would want to buy a company that loses money.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Just_in said:


> Isn't Uber operating at a loss of like 800 million dollars. Who would want to buy a company that loses money.


Every businesses goal is to lose money on paper to avoid tax consequences. Business 201


----------



## JaffoNerr (Jul 26, 2015)

Uber is the usual Internet scam. 

The investors and founders will keep it going and keep the books cooked until the IPO and then the thing will collapse and ever city will have 134 different Uberish services, the winners being Blow and Go prostitution rings that will provide a ride, a ******** and, in some cases, a cold craft beer of your choice. A lot of people will take these services back and forth from work.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

During my first couple of days of driving for Uber, I picked up two women going to LAX. They only lived about 3 miles from the airport and the trip was around $5 and change.(no tip and three heavy bags I loaded)
I was new to Uber then and couldn't believe how cheap the fare was (know better now). Out of curiosity, I went to the Super Shuttle website: for the *same exact trip* they quoted:
$16.00 + $9.00 for the extra passenger for a grand total of $25!!! _Five times the Uber fare!!! _ They are a real "rideshare service" where they likely might have had to make multiple stops at other residences and
other terminals at the airport. Slower service and 5x the price! Also the SS website hade a place to add the "dreaded tip" and showed how much 10, 15 and 20% would be. Very helpful
I very naively emailed Uber support and pointed out my amazing "discovery" that Uber fares were WAY too cheap. Any one who's been driving Uberx for more than twenty minutes 
knows what the response was.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Isn't Uber operating at a loss of like 800 million dollars. Who would want to buy a company that loses money.


I lose money ube ring per IRS standards.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JaffoNerr said:


> Uber is the usual Internet scam.
> 
> The investors and founders will keep it going and keep the books cooked until the IPO and then the thing will collapse and ever city will have 134 different Uberish services, the winners being Blow and Go prostitution rings that will provide a ride, a ******** and, in some cases, a cold craft beer of your choice. A lot of people will take these services back and forth from work.


I disagree.
I would agree to defer all my uber earnings for a chance to get on the IPO when it happens and at IPO prices.
Imagine uber gives an option to get uber shares as income. I would prefer to have uber shares instead of cash.


----------



## nicjondon (Jul 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber is not for sale, and will stay private for some time to come I suspect.
> 
> TK knows you can fool some of the people some of the time, and that is enough to make Uber worth 40-50 Billion dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I agree.
> Look at AMZN.
> Everyone and their dog bashed them for doing practically the very same to take over markets. They were never profitable and all income and some more was being reinvested back into the business to grow it even bigger.
> The very first quarter Amazon announced profit was the most recent one. Just check what happened. Amazon is larger than WalMart in market valuation right now.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. Amazon is the perfect example. Undercut prices, lose money, gain market share and collapse the established competition. They've already taken out the brick and mortar bookstores, and Taget / Walmart have felt the heat. Amazon Prime is the UberX of shopping.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> .
> 
> Name one Fortune 500 company that does not have multiple law suits. Law suits are not an issue for Uber. The recent judgement for 300 million is just the cost of doing business for a 58 BILLION dollar company.


And how about naming one Fortune 500 company that has been BANNED FROM DOING BUSINESS IN SEVERAL COUNTRIES? Uber is a radioactive investment.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's not revenue it is debt. They are like a woman with huge fake **** that has a giant credit card. And going to shop at Saks fifth just blowing the money..


I still have checks in my check book, how can I be out of money?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

As long as Uber owners take their cut off the top, they are making money. 

There is only one business, separating the money from the people.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> And how about naming one Fortune 500 company that has been BANNED FROM DOING BUSINESS IN SEVERAL COUNTRIES? Uber is a radioactive investment.


TESLA is banned in Texas! And in several other mostly red states. Does it even make sense? Yet it is one of the best investments. 
Go figure this out. 
Being banned in several countries is not the only criteria to decide for success of a new company.

When was challenging the status quo a cake walk?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Tell that to the kids that sold snapchat..... Would not make him a quitter @ all. He doesn't care what others think. There are two ways out-IPO or sell. He's a winner either way.


Snapchat's business model included going public.
We have no idea what TK and company are up to.

Texans... they have no idea what they are up to.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> And how about naming one Fortune 500 company that has been BANNED FROM DOING BUSINESS IN SEVERAL COUNTRIES? Uber is a radioactive investment.


That is too easy. Lockheed Martin. Hughes Aerospace most defense contractors based in the U.S. 
Hell, even Cardinal Health.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> You don't need an IPO to sell a private company.


You need an. IPO to cash out that 59 billion valuation


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You need an. IPO to cash out that 59 billion valuation


Who said he needs or wants to cash out $59 billion? The media? Lol


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Snapchat's business model included going public.
> We have no idea what TK and company are up to.
> 
> Texans... they have no idea what they are up to.


But they cashed out before the IPO.....


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The Texans?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The Texans?


Snapchat


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

travis backed himself into a corner, as always.. it seems to be his comfort zone. which actually makes no sense at all.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

sss said:


> They were especially clever to lock in the people with the Santander loans. They don't even have a way out but will have to toil in misery for the foreseeable future.


It was so sad. That well dressed Black man in line behind me when I was returning my Uber device in Chicago. He actually dressed up for this "interview" and said gleefully "They're going to help me get a car!".

I hate to bring politics into this but I wonder if Obama is aware of this Blaxploitation just a couple of miles away from his supposed home. Well, nevermind. He's been in bed with the Jewish mayor since their bath house days and the mayors direct relative (uncle if I'm not mistaken) has a stake in Uber.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It was so sad. That well dressed Black man in line behind me when I was returning my Uber device in Chicago. He actually dressed up for this "interview" and said gleefully "They're going to help me get a car!".
> 
> I hate to bring politics into this but I wonder if Obama is aware of this Blaxploitation just a couple of miles away from his supposed home. Well, nevermind. He's been in bed with the Jewish mayor since their bath house days and the mayors direct relative (uncle if I'm not mistaken) has a stake in Uber.


You could of stopped at, "I hate....."


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This was one of the more intelligent threads I've read on here in weeks. Everyone who posted here knows that Uber is a scam and they have made drivers their *****.

What bothers me is all the new drivers who sign up desperate to make some money. If the well would ever run dry, Uber would have to raise rates to keep drivers, and yet Uber seems to have an endless supply. It was fun while it lasted. (a couple years ago) I now notice, even on this forum, a influx of new drivers all excited about driving, asking stupid questions, terrified when some drunk asshole rates them a three. When you try to tell them about simple things such as car depreciation, gas and maintenance costs, they lash out at "the negative drivers." Just when the driver pool hits a new low and I don't think it can get any worse, a new batch of mutants come on board. Pretty soon, Uber drivers will be wearing helmets just to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## golfbox (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't think the endless supply of drivers has much more legs. I predict a rate increase before the end of the year. The truth is going to prevail. Remember the pyramid schemes? At some point it will become very difficult to get new drivers. Just my opinion.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

How many that have commented in this thread still perform rides at the current rates?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

So then Uber will allow older cars and lower the age.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

The military did it when they needed more soldiers for war.... Just sayin!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> So then Uber will allow older cars and lower the age.


Pretty soon they will be signing up dead people to inflate their evaluation.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> TK knows you can fool some of the people some of the time, and that is enough to make Uber worth 40-50 Billion dollars.


Uber's investor valuation is in the US$40-50 billion range. The worth of the company as an asset isn't anywhere near that. It's valued that now due to investor activity, not earnings or current operations. The potential is there though for it to be a blockbuster.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Just_in said:


> Pretty soon they will be signing up dead people to inflate their evaluation.


Like Lyndon Johnson?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

most companies start with low prices and as they get popular and famous they charge more. uber has done the opposite they started with 2.55 per mile and now 1.00 per mile after two years.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

TK is fighting an imaginary enemy. He is competing against Lyft...
Lyft is a joke in San Diego.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Uber is investing VC funds in expanding market share.
If they stopped investing, Uber would be uber profitable today. (that's a quote from a lawyer working for the company)
Once they go IPO, and I hope it is soon, they will have to show quarterly profits to Wall Street.
At that point, they WILL raise fares.
The question becomes: How many drivers can hang on till that happens ..... ?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yomann said:


> Uber is investing VC funds in expanding market share.
> If they stopped investing, Uber would be uber profitable today. (that's a quote from a lawyer working for the company)
> Once they go IPO, and I hope it is soon, they will have to show quarterly profits to Wall Street.
> At that point, they WILL raise fares.
> The question becomes: How many drivers can hang on till that happens ..... ?


How many drivers want to do this for more than a few months. Uber dogs you for picking up drunken Irish students here on visa that trash your car, and yell at the cops out your windows. You get bad ratings for making them leave open beers outside the car. You can't win with Uber.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Yomann said:


> Uber is investing VC funds in expanding market share.
> If they stopped investing, Uber would be uber profitable today. (that's a quote from a lawyer working for the company)
> Once they go IPO, and I hope it is soon, they will have to show quarterly profits to Wall Street.
> At that point, they WILL raise fares.
> The question becomes: How many drivers can hang on till that happens ..... ?


That's a terrible game plan. Lose money driving now bcuz better days ahead.
But I'm glad you quoted that attorney here. Uber is making a lot of money. Just because they blow it all on as you say 'investing' (don't get me started) doesn't mean they aren't cashing in. Travis isn't living in mama's basement anymore.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Commodore. Atari. Amiga. Kaypro. Those were some top of market companies that vanished. Things happen. Enron. Check out how big they were in their day. The smartest guy in the room was the one that didn't go to jail or suicide himself.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> Commodore. Atari. Amiga. Kaypro. Those were some top of market companies that vanished. Things happen. Enron. Check out how big they were in their day. The smartest guy in the room was the one that didn't go to jail or suicide himself.


Mark my word, TravisK is the smartest guy in the room and he has a parachute made of gold.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The most valuable privately owned company in the world.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> TESLA is banned in Texas! And in several other mostly red states. Does it even make sense? Yet it is one of the best investments.
> Go figure this out.
> Being banned in several countries is not the only criteria to decide for success of a new company.
> 
> When was challenging the status quo a cake walk?


No, Tesla is not banned in Texas. There's a dealership in Austin.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

haji said:


> most companies start with low prices and as they get popular and famous they charge more. uber has done the opposite they started with 2.55 per mile and now 1.00 per mile after two years.


Businesses that are sucessful long term set pricing according to the cost structure and what the market dictates. Most businesses started are small and won't be in business a year or two after they are founded. Not accounting for pricing is a leading cause. It's always a lot easier to lower prices than to raise them.



UberRidiculous said:


> That's a terrible game plan. Lose money driving now bcuz better days ahead.
> But I'm glad you quoted that attorney here. Uber is making a lot of money. Just because they blow it all on as you say 'investing' (don't get me started) doesn't mean they aren't cashing in. Travis isn't living in mama's basement anymore.


Uber is far from profitable. Kalanick is paid but his main worth is in stock that is tied up. He can't sell it on the market. He's getting a big salary but the end game for him is an IPO or sale. Until then he can't cash out. They are in a hurry to solidify their place in the market as the burn rate in the expansion is astronomical and can't be sustained long term. That's why there are the additional rounds of financing.



ATX 22 said:


> No, Tesla is not banned in Texas. There's a dealership in Austin.


Texas forbids manufacturers to sell direct to the public in the state. The sales have to go through an independent dealer franchise. It's like that in a few states and the common misconception is that the cars are banned. They aren't banned, but they cannot be directly sold in the state. Tesla has what they call a "gallery" in both Austin and Houston. They aren't dealers in the traditional sense where you can buy a car and drive it off the lot. You can't buy a car at the gallery (or even negotiate a deal) but you can test drive them and learn about them. The purchase has to occur outside of Texas technically dealing with Tesla in California, not the gallery and having your car shipped to you after you buy it. Tesla has been fighting it but keeps losing. http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/31/8694673/tesla-loses-fight-to-sell-cars-in-texas .


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> ...... Uber is making a lot of money. Just because they blow it all on as you say 'investing' (don't get me started) doesn't mean they aren't cashing in. Travis isn't living in mama's basement anymore.





loki said:


> ........
> Uber is far from profitable. Kalanick is paid but his main worth is in stock that is tied up. He can't sell it on the market. He's getting a big salary but the end game for him is an IPO or sale. Until then he can't cash out. They are in a hurry to solidify their place in the market as the burn rate in the expansion is astronomical and can't be sustained long term. That's why there are the additional rounds of financing.
> ......


Aw crap, you insisted on getting me started! Uber only needs to flip a switch to be Uber profitable. Uber's burn rate is on a lot of disposable expenses. Dispose of the Uber expensive lobbyists (more than Walmart's), dispose of the campaign contributions, dispose of the exorbitant driver referral bonuses, dispose of the unnecessary reimbursement of legal fees, citations and impounds (yes commit to Ubering lawfully), scale back on the rush to driverless cars at the unnecessary expense of the 40 Carnegie Mellon researchers Uber just poached from that university, dispose of the fancy overpaid PR spokespeople like former presidential campaign manager David what's his name. chi1cabby and Casuale Haberdasher help me out. What other bs disposable expenses is Uber 'losing money' on? Oh yes, bs Uber gaming apps, bs mass radio 'false & misleading' advertising for more new drivers while screwing old drivers. Bottomline Uber is choosing to burn through the money. Uber is choosing to lose money, to chase growth. But at a drop of a hat, Uber could be profitable overnight if Uber chose. Yes this would mean pulling out of unprofitable and illegal markets and yes it would mean slower growth. But Uber is not a losing proposition. Uber is losing money chasing growth for inflated $50,000millionsofdollars valuations. But Uber is not losing.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Aw crap, you insisted on getting me started! Uber only needs to flip a switch to be Uber profitable. Uber's burn rate is on a lot of disposable expenses. Dispose of the Uber expensive lobbyists (more than Walmart's), dispose of the campaign contributions, dispose of the exorbitant driver referral bonuses, dispose of the unnecessary reimbursement of legal fees, citations and impounds (yes commit to Ubering lawfully), scale back on the rush to driverless cars at the unnecessary expense of the 40 Carnegie Mellon researchers Uber just poached from that university, dispose of the fancy overpaid PR spokespeople like former presidential campaign manager David what's his name. chi1cabby and Casuale Haberdasher help me out. What other bs disposable expenses is Uber 'losing money' on? Oh yes, bs Uber gaming apps, bs mass radio 'false & misleading' advertising for more new drivers while screwing old drivers. Bottomline Uber is choosing to burn through the money. Uber is choosing to lose money, to chase growth. But at a drop of a hat, Uber could be profitable overnight if Uber chose. Yes this would mean pulling out of unprofitable and illegal markets and yes it would mean slower growth. But Uber is not a losing proposition. Uber is losing money chasing growth for inflated $50,000millionsofdollars valuations. But Uber is not losing.


And if my aunt had testicles she'd be my uncle...

It's simplistic and naive to think there is some magic switch that Uber could flip and be profitable overnight. It's a long, complex process that can't be summed up in an internet post. It's still very early in the TNC business and while Uber is at the top of the heap right now, that's not a guarantee.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

renworb said:


> During my first couple of days of driving for Uber, I picked up two women going to LAX. They only lived about 3 miles from the airport and the trip was around $5 and change.(no tip and three heavy bags I loaded)
> I was new to Uber then and couldn't believe how cheap the fare was (know better now). Out of curiosity, I went to the Super Shuttle website: for the *same exact trip* they quoted:
> $16.00 + $9.00 for the extra passenger for a grand total of $25!!! _Five times the Uber fare!!! _ They are a real "rideshare service" where they likely might have had to make multiple stops at other residences and
> other terminals at the airport. Slower service and 5x the price! Also the SS website hade a place to add the "dreaded tip" and showed how much 10, 15 and 20% would be. Very helpful
> ...


You're looking at it too logically. Uber's end game it too drive the others out of business by being the cheapest in town. The fact that's it's too cheap means nothing to them. They'll just tell you the standard Uber lie that these cheap prices = more customers. Drive more = make more. Reality is that Uber is the only one that makes more with all it's fees per pickup that are now doubled as drivers try to survives.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> But Uber is not losing.


The simple answer is Uber CHOOSES to operate in the Red in order achieve 3X growth. It is quite well capitalised.

If Uber wanted to operate in Black, it could easily do so, but only at a much lower growth rate.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

loki said:


> And if my aunt had testicles she'd be my uncle...
> 
> It's simplistic and naive to think there is some magic switch that Uber could flip and be profitable overnight. It's a long, complex process that can't be summed up in an internet post. It's still very early in the TNC business and while Uber is at the top of the heap right now, that's not a guarantee.


Maybe but I don't know of any other TNC company with investors putting billions into it. It's easy to play games when you have that kind of capital behind you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Just think of PCLN. Its market cap is $61+ billion. They don't own anything they are selling.
It is very similar to Uber and Uber as well doesn't own anything it is selling.
Both PCLN and Uber have competitors. different businesses but the similarity is, many perceive that business model very easy to replicate. But it really isn't.
Uber will have the advantage of the first mover and will probably sue the hell out of any close competitor, provided they manage to not get starved of customers like what is happening to Lyft, if they start infringing on some of the things it invented/patented (which I am sure there is).

It is like in a bicycle race. the leader tries to open the gap between the platoon. Uber, by reducing the prices and increasing the ridership, and stealing riders from all other platforms is trying to grow at stellar pace. It is land grab. It will grab the TNC business and the least it can do at some point would be provide the custom software packages to various different companies doing similar businesses if not directly lease them the Uber platform.

Uber platform is the clear winner and the losses are not important in a growth company. I am sure there are many VCs ready to dump billions to have a pre-IPO share of the wealth.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The simple answer is Uber CHOOSES to operate in the Red in order achieve 3X growth. It is quite well capitalised.
> 
> If Uber wanted to operate in Black, it could easily do so, but only at a much lower growth rate.


They HAD six BILLION dollars of venture capital. That is an amazing number that is quite big for small business and small countries, but not so big for large business or large countries. Some US government agencies could flip six billion out of petty cash. Uber is in how many countries?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

loki said:


> And if my aunt had testicles she'd be my uncle...
> 
> It's simplistic and naive to think there is some magic switch that Uber could flip and be profitable overnight. It's a long, complex process that can't be summed up in an internet post. It's still very early in the TNC business and while Uber is at the top of the heap right now, that's not a guarantee.


POST # 63/loki :....... R O T F L M A O !
Would that Generalitalial
Transplant make her "Uncle Auntie"?
Or......"Auntie Uncle"?

Bison finds Humans TOO Funny.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 63/loki :....... R O T F L M A O !
> Would that Generalitalial
> Transplant make her "Uncle Auntie"?
> Or......"Auntie Uncle"?
> ...


LOL, the bison is cryptic, but funny.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Aw crap, you insisted on getting me started! Uber only needs to flip a switch to be Uber profitable. Uber's burn rate is on a lot of disposable expenses. Dispose of the Uber expensive lobbyists (more than Walmart's), dispose of the campaign contributions, dispose of the exorbitant driver referral bonuses, dispose of the unnecessary reimbursement of legal fees, citations and impounds (yes commit to Ubering lawfully), scale back on the rush to driverless cars at the unnecessary expense of the 40 Carnegie Mellon researchers Uber just poached from that university, dispose of the fancy overpaid PR spokespeople like former presidential campaign manager David what's his name. chi1cabby and Casuale Haberdasher help me out. What other bs disposable expenses is Uber 'losing money' on? Oh yes, bs Uber gaming apps, bs mass radio 'false & misleading' advertising for more new drivers while screwing old drivers. Bottomline Uber is choosing to burn through the money. Uber is choosing to lose money, to chase growth. But at a drop of a hat, Uber could be profitable overnight if Uber chose. Yes this would mean pulling out of unprofitable and illegal markets and yes it would mean slower growth. But Uber is not a losing proposition. Uber is losing money chasing growth for inflated $50,000millionsofdollars valuations. But Uber is not losing.


POST # 62/UberRidiculous: Hi, Angela!
Thanks for Reaching
Out, and Happy as thehappytypist to
Help You with a Canned Response to
a TOTALLY DIFFERENT QUESTION as
Bostonian Bison has been replaced by
a Lovely-but-Obtuse Zamboanga Zebra
who is Clearly Confused AND Resentful
about a Last Second 24 stop, cattlecar-by-
air series of flights from the Serengeti 
Plains to Far Western Mindanao in the
Philippine Archipelago. Just perform a
"Hard Restart" of the PAX App and try
NOT to focus on the Pain!

"Plouffey" "PlouffeMeister" "TK's Most
Expensive Knob Polisher" 
"Liar,Liar, Pants on Fire!" 
"No mas pantalones"
"Prevaricating Peckerwood"

Bison KNOWS Invective!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 62/UberRidiculous: Hi, Angela!
> Thanks for Reaching
> Out, and Happy as thehappytypist to
> Help You with a Canned Response to
> ...


See, I told ya, cryptic as they come....... ;-)


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

FUBAR is so far been successful at duplicity, intimidation & manipulation. If u call that a success?


----------



## golfbox (Jun 1, 2015)

Bison must be on LSD. Most of the posts are unintelligible gibberish. Honestly I try, but too cryptic.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

golfbox said:


> Bison must be on LSD. Most of the posts are unintelligible gibberish. Honestly I try, but too cryptic.


Just a case of Post FUBAR stress disorder


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

bscott said:


> Just a case of Post FUBAR stress disorder


POST # 75/bscott: Thank You for Your
Funny, but Genuinely
Understanding Reply. I will try to Com-
municate with a Clarity that even
golfbox will find understandable
and More Inclusive for the Reader-
ship.

Sydney Uber's long-ago Post comparing
an Arcane Reply of Mine to English Author
John Donne, is Something I SHOULD have
taken to heart, but didn't.

Onward and Upward for the Bisonic
Bostonian and his Doppelganger
Casuale Haberdasher .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> Q: Tell me, what business cuts its rates 60% in one year and expects it will stay operating?
> 
> A: None, unless they are operating solely off the hype and promises they made to their drivers a year ago.
> 
> Two more weeks of this charity work and I'm out.


POST # 1/Libercontrarian: GREAT DRAW
for a Thread ! Sure hoping
that Hanging Up Your #[F]UberShoes does
NOT MEAN no mas UPNF. In what area of
Education is Your Vocation?

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 75/bscott: Thank You for Your
> Funny, but Genuinely
> Understanding Reply. I will try to Com-
> municate with a Clarity that even
> ...


Slow down there Bison! 
YOU sir add color and fun to what could easily be a drab UPFN! There's an old saying, "You can't please 'em all". And you never will. So don't change, be who you are. I for one think YOU are awesome!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

loki said:


> And if my aunt had testicles she'd be my uncle...
> 
> It's simplistic and naive to think there is some magic switch that Uber could flip and be profitable overnight. It's a long, complex process that can't be summed up in an internet post. It's still very early in the TNC business and while Uber is at the top of the heap right now, that's not a guarantee.


 Call me naive if you will, but 2 heads aren't always better than one. Here's how Uncle Auntie Uber can flip the magic switch, that will work almost overnight.
1. Raise the fares 50%. Drivers stop quitting. Drivers refer friends bcuz they care about them not bcuz they want large bonuses. Still cheaper than taxis. Lyft who? Lyft what? Uber no longer would have drivers begging pax to go to Lyft to free themselves from the Evil Empire. And surge would be less frequent and less antagonizing. (Uber should call it something more honest to reposition drivers).
2. Take the 'almost' Copyrighted words of Donald Trump. .. "You're Fired!" (Good thing Donald didn't take that rejection personally.) THIS one is soooo immediately effective and cost saving: lobbyists, PR staff (most not all) and on and on over-paid unnecessary salaries.
3. Cut the advertising budget! Okay if contracts are signed then they have to be honored, unless there's an escape clause.
4. Pull out of illegal markets. Stop paying for citations, impounds, legal fees & attorneys. Funny how fast Uber can shut down an illegal market when their Uber Execs are taken into custody. Yes it was like magic.
5. Pull out of unprofitable markets. Easy squeezy again bcuz Uber doesn't have any office space, leases in place, and damn near zero overhead in MOST markets. Detroit market mgmt utilized a local hotel conference room for 'office hours' And Uber has been here 2years.
6. Pay attention to Alan Mulally. You may want to google his name. This ex-Boeing CEO just retired from Ford CEO July 1st. And guess where he landed July 8th? Times up! On the board at Google.
Wakey! Wakey! Uber
Sydney Uber I may have to give you royalties on your Wakey!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

loki said:


> It's simplistic and naive to think there is some magic switch that Uber could flip and be profitable overnight. It's a long, complex process that can't be summed up in an internet post. It's still very early in the TNC business and while Uber is at the top of the heap right now, that's not a guarantee.


Ford Motor Co. is worth about $60Billion. Restructuring companies like Ford and Boeing that have factories, inventory, unions etc etc etc, yes those processes can be slow and long. This is pop-up Uber.


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Aw crap, you insisted on getting me started! Uber only needs to flip a switch to be Uber profitable. Uber's burn rate is on a lot of disposable expenses. Dispose of the Uber expensive lobbyists (more than Walmart's), dispose of the campaign contributions, dispose of the exorbitant driver referral bonuses, dispose of the unnecessary reimbursement of legal fees, citations and impounds (yes commit to Ubering lawfully), scale back on the rush to driverless cars at the unnecessary expense of the 40 Carnegie Mellon researchers Uber just poached from that university, dispose of the fancy overpaid PR spokespeople like former presidential campaign manager David what's his name. chi1cabby and Casuale Haberdasher help me out. What other bs disposable expenses is Uber 'losing money' on? Oh yes, bs Uber gaming apps, bs mass radio 'false & misleading' advertising for more new drivers while screwing old drivers. Bottomline Uber is choosing to burn through the money. Uber is choosing to lose money, to chase growth. But at a drop of a hat, Uber could be profitable overnight if Uber chose. Yes this would mean pulling out of unprofitable and illegal markets and yes it would mean slower growth. But Uber is not a losing proposition. Uber is losing money chasing growth for inflated $50,000millionsofdollars valuations. But Uber is not losing.


David Plouf.

But that's not as important as some of the other very appropriate and prescient observations in this thread.

My money is on Uber getting the short end of the stick later. All they need to do is to have a competitor that steals their drivers by paying more, insuring properly, and paying employment taxes... And interviewing good candidates, giving them training and an actual decent per-mile rate and minimum. Everybody'd want to work for them, and Uber would lose its best drivers. Uber would have to raise rates to compete, and would be doing so with older cars and less-qualified peeps.

Would the rich millennial urbanites spending daddy's money (trust me, they're not all in IT crackin' out the $100k salaries) care if they had to throw down another $1.70 a ride? Hells no. Most ask me why the price went down so much.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> David Plouf.
> 
> But that's not as important as some of the other very appropriate and prescient observations in this thread.
> 
> ...


May your words come true some day soon!


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/Libercontrarian: GREAT DRAW
> for a Thread ! Sure hoping
> that Hanging Up Your #[F]UberShoes does
> NOT MEAN no mas UPNF. In what area of
> ...


I am a licensed science teacher, teaching in secondary school. My field is Earth Science, for which I received a Master's degree (at a rather late 49) last September. My first year of formal teaching begins in two weeks. I taught college-level Geology 100 labs and science labs in several other disciplines for 4 years while I matriculated.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> TESLA is banned in Texas! And in several other mostly red states. Does it even make sense? Yet it is one of the best investments.
> Go figure this out.
> Being banned in several countries is not the only criteria to decide for success of a new company.
> 
> When was challenging the status quo a cake walk?


For entertainment purposes only:
_"I can appreciate Tesla wanting to sell cars, but I think it would have been wiser if Mr. Tesla had sat down with the car dealers first." ~Senfronia Thompson (D-Booth, TX)
_


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Call me naive if you will, but 2 heads aren't always better than one. Here's how Uncle Auntie Uber can flip the magic switch, that will work almost overnight.
> 1. Raise the fares 50%. Drivers stop quitting. Drivers refer friends bcuz they care about them not bcuz they want large bonuses. Still cheaper than taxis. Lyft who? Lyft what? Uber no longer would have drivers begging pax to go to Lyft to free themselves from the Evil Empire. And surge would be less frequent and less antagonizing. (Uber should call it something more honest to reposition drivers).
> 2. Take the 'almost' Copyrighted words of Donald Trump. .. "You're Fired!" (Good thing Donald didn't take that rejection personally.) THIS one is soooo immediately effective and cost saving: lobbyists, PR staff (most not all) and on and on over-paid unnecessary salaries.
> 3. Cut the advertising budget! Okay if contracts are signed then they have to be honored, unless there's an escape clause.
> ...


POST # 79/UberRidiculous: Bless You,
St. Angela of Detroit!
Your Wisdom is Deserving of the Broader
Audience that UPNF Business Card Distri-
tion will Certainly Achieve.

WHERE WAS IT that "Tricky 'Nicky's"
Lieutenants were Arrested? Did I miss
a chi1cabby Thread ? Great Call on
Alan Mulally's move to "The Goggle".

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> I am a licensed science teacher, teaching in secondary school. My field is Earth Science, for which I received a Master's degree (at a rather late 49) last September. My first year of formal teaching begins in two weeks. I taught college-level Geology 100 labs and science labs in several other disciplines for 4 years while I matriculated.


POST # 83/Libercontrarian: Bless You
for being an Educator.
Too bad that the #[F]Uber-like move of
Colleges/Universities in the Mid 1970's
towards the establishment of I/C-like
"Adjunct Professorship" has Created an
Enormous SubClass of wonderfully
motivated, altruistic, talented individ-
uals whose "calling" is Economically
Impoverishing them.

Bison Contemplates.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> WHERE WAS IT that "Tricky 'Nicky's"
> Lieutenants were Arrested? Did I miss
> a chi1cabby Thread ?


South Korea
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ervice-in-south-korea.9568/page-6#post-214862

France
*Uber France president arrested*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> I am a licensed science teacher, teaching in secondary school. My field is Earth Science, for which I received a Master's degree (at a rather late 49) last September. My first year of formal teaching begins in two weeks. I taught college-level Geology 100 labs and science labs in several other disciplines for 4 years while I matriculated.


POST #83/@Libertarian: Almost forgot....
Does the Colorado
Community in which You'll teach have
the Wacky Three-Year Weasel Clause
that many Suburban Boston Cities/Towns
have ? It allows the SchoolSystem in 
question to Use the "No Reason-GTFO"
to expell a Contracted Employee. As
we Bostonians Say:

"That sucks...OUT LOUD!"

Bison loves Idiomatic Expressions.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> David Plouf.
> 
> But that's not as important as some of the other very appropriate and prescient observations in this thread.
> 
> ...


^^^
From your mouth to God's ears. Hah!


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

FUBAR is only interested in one thing which has zero to do with caring two turds about its drivers, passengers, municipalities or dare to say, employees. Every day they're being sued by a different country, city, and pretty much everyone. Now its the UK. 

FUBAR is like the village idiot who invents something everyone likes but abuses the privilege every step of the way. Just a matter of time before this ship sinks hopefully taking those deserving down with it.


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 83/Libercontrarian: Bless You
> for being an Educator.
> Too bad that the #[F]Uber-like move of
> Colleges/Universities in the Mid 1970's
> ...


The funny thing is that lots of these bright folks never see more income or opportunity. They get stuck or trapped either in lower level positions because there's little opportunity for upward advancement, or find it hard to fit in somewhere else. Did colleges and universities take advantage of the Baby Boomers? You betcha.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> The funny thing is that lots of these bright folks never see more income or opportunity. They get stuck or trapped either in lower level positions because there's little opportunity for upward advancement, or find it hard to fit in somewhere else. Did colleges and universities take advantage of the Baby Boomers? You betcha.


^^^
Was just talking to a neighbor the other day (And just parenthetically, I'm a Boomer) and I told him that if I had half a brain... and a crystal ball... instead of my parents pushing me into two really expensive universities, I should have studied HVAC/Air Conditioning right out of high school. 
I wouldn't be driving livery today, that's for sure. 
By the way, about ten years ago I read up on AC and bought a bunch of text books as well as the three gauge freon manifolds and have serviced my own central air for the last ten years, including replacing the run-start capacitor and the overheat switch myself. 
Totally, I think I've saved about 4 Grand.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Call me naive if you will, but 2 heads aren't always better than one. Here's how Uncle Auntie Uber can flip the magic switch, that will work almost overnight.
> 1. Raise the fares 50%. Drivers stop quitting. Drivers refer friends bcuz they care about them not bcuz they want large bonuses. Still cheaper than taxis. Lyft who? Lyft what? Uber no longer would have drivers begging pax to go to Lyft to free themselves from the Evil Empire. And surge would be less frequent and less antagonizing. (Uber should call it something more honest to reposition drivers).
> 2. Take the 'almost' Copyrighted words of Donald Trump. .. "You're Fired!" (Good thing Donald didn't take that rejection personally.) THIS one is soooo immediately effective and cost saving: lobbyists, PR staff (most not all) and on and on over-paid unnecessary salaries.
> 3. Cut the advertising budget! Okay if contracts are signed then they have to be honored, unless there's an escape clause.
> ...


Were Uber to do that at the wrong time and all at once the growth would stall. They have to grow big and fast in order to achieve the scale they need to make the investment pay off. Much of Uber's success is skirting legalities, having lobbyists smooth things over or barge their way through, massive PR and advertising and being in as many markets as possible.

They've got first mover advantage right now but in tech those with FMA can be crushed by others in the second round when the business model shakes out. You probably don't remember Alta Vista, but you know who Google is. Same thing could happen here.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Altavista.com was purchased by Yahoo. Uber probably wants to look "sexy" to investors and prays for a good IPO moment.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

loki said:


> Were Uber to do that at the wrong time and all at once the growth would stall. They have to grow big and fast in order to achieve the scale they need to make the investment pay off. Much of Uber's success is skirting legalities, having lobbyists smooth things over or barge their way through, massive PR and advertising and being in as many markets as possible.
> 
> They've got first mover advantage right now but in tech those with FMA can be crushed by others in the second round when the business model shakes out. You probably don't remember Alta Vista, but you know who Google is. Same thing could happen here.


POST # 93/loki: Bostonian Bison finds
it ALMOST CRIMINAL
that YOU, S.L. Jackson-in-"Pulp Fiction"-
Avatar haven't Posted more often. Sigh.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Just one more trip said:


> Altavista.com was purchased by Yahoo. Uber probably wants to look "sexy" to investors and prays for a good IPO moment.


^^^
Deja News was gobbled up by Google because it was a ten times better search engine... and it put Google on the map. 
Should have been the other way around but Google had the venture capital.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> Q: Tell me, what business cuts its rates 60% in one year and expects it will stay operating?
> 
> A: None, unless they are operating solely off the hype and promises they made to their drivers a year ago.
> 
> Two more weeks of this charity work and I'm out.


Only the original pyramid scheme in Egypt is still standing. All others are Dust in the Wind.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

[QUOTE="Casuale Haberdasher,

Onward and Upward for the Bisonic
Bostonian and his Doppelganger
Casuale Haberdasher .[/QUOTE]

Bison is tagging himself in his posts now?

Non-Bison admires.
Non-Bison is inspired!


----------



## fluberxx (Aug 1, 2015)

I heard drivers are organizing a strike in the Bay Area is that true


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

fluberxx said:


> I heard drivers are organizing a strike in the Bay Area is that true


^^^
Yada yada yada...
Won't work unless there are at least 90% of drivers participating. 
There will always be scabs who think that they can profit from a strike by working especially if Uber sends out a 10x and then watch the strike end in about two seconds. 
An extreme example, but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber is clearly setting themselves up for an IPO so all that matters is their financials. They don't really give a shit about drivers.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

FUBARs most important asset for growth is quality drivers and they are hemorrhaging them presently. without quality contact drivers no growth will exist.

Quality drivers realize what FUBAR is doing and they realize their time is worth more than a buck a mile as well as $5 for a 15 minute cancelled trip.

FUBARs latest SUMMER Promotion at drivers expense has chased me and my quality referrals out of the ride share business until our unknown promotion ends and a decent wage exists again. 

Ill miss all my drunk fares but not FUBAR. If most would put forth the time they invest into driving FUBAR into a pet watching (you get my point) service they would triple their income with minimum fuel expense, traffic jams combined with little auto depreciation.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Both myself and more importantly my car would like to thank FUBAR for the recently unprofitable driver reduced rates. It has allowed me a Saturday night to go see Mission Impossible and a Sunday to head to the beautiful Southern California beaches.

You all should join me and maybe just maybe rates will get back to where they should be. We can certainly dictate to FUBAR where rates should be (by not driving) as opposed to them dictating to us where rates should be. Drivers are the most important thing FUBAR needs.

Just imagine a weekend no drivers worked...


----------



## fluberxx (Aug 1, 2015)

Your right lol uber has everything figured out


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

The biggest insult here is the lack of dignity they show their drivers. Does Uber deserve us?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Seriously what respectful concerned company reduces someone pay 20% without first discussing it with them? Oh and then has the nerve to tell them it's for your own good after the fact.

Well it's not FUBAR because that's just exactly what they did. Yes you will need to drive 40% more to make the same $ you made last week...they're complete idiots


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

Or maybe we're the idiots for doing it.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Defenitiins of success vary from one to another.
IMO, in business terms, both parties should be satisfied.
Unfortunately, with Uber I cannot see success for the Drivers.
Cutting rates is eliminating the professional drivers from Uber's platform and will cause an Uber self destruction.
Simply, No Drivers = No Uber


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

DSMUberite said:


> Or maybe we're the idiots for doing it.


Sometimes we're in needs.
What about a father of 3 children just lost his job?
Uber is abusing the persons in needs like a lot of us.
Once the drivers find any better job are leaving Uber.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

DSMUberite said:


> Or maybe we're the idiots for doing it.


Well I'm no idiot and turned in my dress until rates revert back. Hopefully enough drivers do the same and riders looking to save that 20% get to pay a 2.9 surge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

The ideal marketing plan would be to slowly elevate rates because people are willing to not ride in the back of a piece of shit cab. Uber should be selling classy drivers, clean cars and great service. Legitimate people that we want in our vehicles will pay a little extra for that.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

It seems that in the near future will be a lot of TNC's servicing in each city beside Uber and Lyft.
The new TNC's are based on professional drivers and clean cars, charging reasonable fare and a limit numbers of drivers NOT to over saturate the market with drivers.
Three new companies were already registered in Broward county, FL


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

Driver advocacy could start by writing to WSJ writers [email protected] and/or [email protected] so they can hear the drivers side of this bumpy car ride. They recently highlighted Uber on their capital infu$ion.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

There's a post I just wrote on this forum section titled uber is nazi style social experiment. Getting to the pertinent points.

Uber wins over cabs. When Travis said all you have to do to get a ride is press a button and a courteous driver will promptly roll up in a clean car, you guys had the public.

It has been proven by many of you regarding price cuts that passengers don't bother to check rates. Only time they do is when the surge overdraws their bank account. As for more riders more money for the driver, there are only x amount of calls you can service in an hour.

Some cities are at 70 cents a mile. That is flat out disrespect. By industry standards there are no valid reasons for uber drivers to cab for literally pennies.

The truth is that uber is s far grander scheme than thought that we are nothing more than guinea pigs for; exactly like how Facebook strategically alter data to manipulate us.

Read my thread for more detail, uber a continuation of the nazi experiment.


----------

